
YC S15 Interview Invites Today - uthra_kumar
When would the suspense be lifted?
Waiting with fingers crossed.
======
melindajb
Good luck to all. this is a good afternoon, if you truly find you can't
concentrate, to just take care of yourself. Go for a walk, get a pedicure,
spend time with loved ones, relax and remind yourself that your life is so
much more than YC and your work.

If you get in, that's the last break you'll have for awhile.

If you don't get in, it's a good reminder that it's not the end of the world.

Either way, you can't lose.

Again, good luck, and congratulations on stepping up to take a big giant
swing.

------
zobreus
We just found out we got an interview. Email went out about 7PT. I post that
just to let others know timing. Also, we live in Bay Area, ~10 min away from
YC, so if people need help with travel logistics and what not, please feel
free to PM me.

~~~
hebe
why does your company do?

~~~
zobreus
We make the Patient-Oriented Medical Record that automatically retrieves and
processes your medical records onto your mobile device. We're in beta.
www.zobreus.com. [https://youtu.be/ZbUbp-P4IT0](https://youtu.be/ZbUbp-P4IT0)

~~~
bumblebritches5
Why is that useful? who needs their medical records on their phone? also, does
it violate HIPPA?

~~~
zobreus
Doesn't violate HIPPA. It's useful for the people who need it (I understand
that's circular :)). [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/technology/the-
healing-pow...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/technology/the-healing-
power-of-your-own-medical-data.html)

------
katm
Invitations will be sent out by midnight PT.

~~~
sohailrao7
Is an email sent in both the cases? (selected & not selected)

~~~
anovio
Subject: Your Y Combinator Application

Thank you for applying to Y Combinator; however, your startup was not selected
to interview for the upcoming Y Combinator batch. We carefully reviewed
thousands of applications and since there's a limit on the number of startups
we can interview in person, we had to turn away a lot of promising groups.
It's alarming how often the last group to make it over the interview threshold
ends up getting accepted to YC. That means there are surely other good groups
that fall just below the threshold. Furthermore, a much smaller percentage of
late applications are invited for interviews.

Unfortunately we can't give you individual feedback about your application.
This page explains why:
[http://ycombinator.com/whynot/](http://ycombinator.com/whynot/)

We sincerely hope and encourage you to reapply for the next batch. Applying
multiple times in no way counts against you and a surprisingly large number of
companies are funded after applying more than once.

We're trying to get better at this, but it's practically certain that groups
we rejected will go on to create successful startups. If you do, we'd
appreciate it if you'd send us an email telling us about it; we want to learn
from our mistakes.

~~~
amandala
Did you get this today? Or is this just copied and pasted from online?

~~~
anovio
This is from W15.

------
jshidler
Regardless of the outcome today, simply going through the exercise of
completing the application is valuable. For us, we have been reminded, very
clearly, "WHY" we took this risk in the first place. No matter the outcome,
keep building!

~~~
sstradling
This. It was my YC application that helped my wife be comfortable with me
pushing forward on my startup even if we never make YC.

------
glennon
Invite or not-- if you applied with an interesting demo or product, and you're
able to share it, please do. Would love to see what's cooking.

~~~
juanignacio
Live beta: [http://voia.travel](http://voia.travel) | We are live testing and
making improvements every day. Can you tell what it is and how it works? Would
love to have feedback.

~~~
connorshea
I love the sign-up dialog you guys have, nice little details. The biggest
problem I see is the color palette being too similar to that of Airbnb. Maybe
it's just the designer in me recognizing it, but it could be a problem for
your brand since you're in a similar space.

~~~
juanignacio
Thanks connoshea. I appreciate the feedback!

------
dderiso
I sent this as my pitch, still haven't heard back.
[http://imgur.com/gallery/GAab96B](http://imgur.com/gallery/GAab96B)

No matter what, just remember that it's Friday and the sun is still out at
6pm.

~~~
tonysuper
I think you may have the wrong imgur link there, buddy.

~~~
saumilp
Or maybe, that was actually his pitch ;)

------
happenator
The invites in previous rounds were usually sent around 6PM PDT. Good luck,
everyone! And remember many who get in have applied multiple times, and that
building a company can be done with or without YC.

~~~
anovio
good info.

------
creichert
Getting into YCombinator is a means to an end. If YCombinator is your ultimate
goal, reconsider where you want to see yourself and your startup.

Get out and build. Get customers. Change the world. The time and energy spent
being nervous about this is not productive.

I don't doubt YCombinator will help in tremendous ways (I also applied), but
it's important to keep pushing forward in spite of whether you are invited for
the interview or not.

~~~
pbrowne
Preach!

------
briantmaurer
I wonder if there is any correlation between how much people care about their
idea, ending up on this thread, and their likelihood of getting an interview.

~~~
berpasan
There is certainly a correlation about caring about the idea and success . But
ideally you should be focused on building your product, which is more
important than any investor.

Easier said than done, specially today (I firmly believe in that, and am here
after all).

~~~
connorshea
Getting feedback is always important! As is looking at what everyone else is
doing, generating some ideas and figuring out places where you need to
improve.

------
reddyb
I got rejected too, for some reason I really believed I was going to make it.

It was the kind of things where you discover the existence 4 days before the
deadline and you think : there has to be a reason why I discover it now.

Indeed, I think there was a reason, but this reason was not getting into YC as
I thought. It helped me realize that there is no better time for me to launch
my startup and that I am more than ready for that.

It was my first application and I don't think I'm ever going to apply to YC or
this kind of big incubator again. God only knows, but that's clearly not my
mindset today. It distracted me a lot from working on my product, so I imagine
what it would have been if I had planned it for months and applied at several
places. I'll focus my efforts on developping my product, and I'll work with
local investors one step at a time.

Nice experience anyway, and congratulations to those that have been invited !
I hope we'll meet down the path of success - I'm not saying you'll be there
first ; )

Cheers

~~~
bumblebritches5
I thought for sure I would make it, but I didn't. and the thing is, I'm sure
all those that got in are yet another social media site, or app.

------
amandala
I can't do anything today. I'm just sitting/laying around checking my email
every 2 minutes. Halp.

~~~
ycapp1787
Sitting/laying around will not advance your startup or your career.

My suggestion would be to map out the next six hours of your life. Just six
hours. You can do that, surely. Then execute them. FLAWLESSLY, and exactly.
When you're done, come back, and see what YC had to say. But whatever they
say, you'll have a sense of real confidence that you can execute -- and that
you don't need YC's permission to be a success.

Doesn't matter what it is -- hack some code, smile and dial, go for a run,
read a book, whatever. But EXECUTE, and you'll feel better.

And to all who applied -- good luck! This isn't my first rodeo (in terms of YC
or startups) and I can say for sure that a.) YC isn't right for every company
at every stage and b.) there's a lot of ways to skin a cat, so keep on
truckin!

~~~
amandala
Good words, thanks.

I made a plan- going to get lunch and walk by the ocean. Pass the time.

But getting into YC is a big deal. I obviously won't give up if I don't get
in, but getting in is a really huge deal. I've invested so much thought and
energy into it for months. I just want to know!

~~~
ycapp1787
Good for you buddy. The ocean is more beautiful than the grandest of Silicon
Valley office space. And startup CEOs usually don't get the time for walks
down the beach, so enjoy it!

I'd go for a walk by the East River but I'm at work and I don't want to get
MRSA from a radioactive sea creature.

------
saumilp
Good luck to you and everyone else waiting for their invitation. Remember some
of the biggest companies in the world today were never incubated. So congrats
to everyone who gets their invite and if you don't I hope you'll continue with
the same spirit you started your projects.

------
jestrada
It's hard not to be excited about the potential of being apart of YC but YC is
by no means a golden ticket to success. YC is potentially a catalyst depending
on the stage you're at and what problem you're trying to solve but focus on
building and executing instead of an individual opportunity. For us, YC is one
of many opportunities to achieve our ultimate goal: product success. My day
has been spent building and my co-founders have been busy on the phone all day
w/ potential customers all of which are interested in our beta!

In short, focus on building and GL!

------
Mindexplorer
What do you mean "come this far"? What a silly comment!

------
amandala
This is the longest day of my life.

~~~
ledzep2
Oh. This is just the longest day of the life you have lived so far. Lots of
exciting stuff awaits, buddy.

------
m0dE
Got rejected for [http://www.innGrid.net](http://www.innGrid.net) despite the
real revenue & growth. Perhaps it's beacuse I'm a sole founder. Anyways, I am
determined to disrupt this market with or without YC on board. Here's the vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6OGHW9rrLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6OGHW9rrLY)

------
peterbuzz
Too bad, we got rejected. Other accelerators & investors say yes or cool to
us, YC says no. We were hoping to get in for YC brand, advice and to finish
off our prototype before raising larger round from VCs at better valuation. I
guess the volume, talent & quality of other applications is huge. Oh well ...
on to the next one. Congrats to everyone who made it!

------
Workhint
Getting in YC is a big deal, but not getting in YC shouldn't change your
vissions and plans for your Startup. Starting a business is stressful and you
have to get used to it otherwise it will be easy for you to give up and work
on something else. You chose to dedicate your life to this Startup and
dedication means no matter what happens you will find a way.

------
namsu22
I know if it happens it happens and if not that's not the end of the world.
But I can't help but not to think about it every couple minutes...I have to
believe that all of us that chose this path have many things in common and one
of those is obsessive compulsion...good luck to everyone. Everything happens
for a reason.

------
adiseal
What an awesome day! The sun is shining. WiFi works! And our little team is
brainstorming, breaking, building and dreaming.

Enjoy good ol' McFerrin
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU)
and hum along with us =)

------
viviennelee
Was fun obsessively refreshing this board today. :) My company got rejected
too, which I just blogged about:

[http://blog.youmewho.com/rejection-is-my-hunger-
pill/](http://blog.youmewho.com/rejection-is-my-hunger-pill/)

------
mwilkison
We (ZeroDB) were rejected:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ELBI4Du45jpLxoqzQAhf0h8n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ELBI4Du45jpLxoqzQAhf0h8nc5zF8jSsztB604mGw84/)

------
navd
Don't be nervous. Although getting into YC will probably be a tremendous help
for your startup/idea, it's not the end all be all. It shouldn't get in the
way of what you're doing / will be doing in the near future.

GL though

------
yiz125
[https://www.trustedbridge.com](https://www.trustedbridge.com) is open for
sign up. we did not get an invite.

------
bhatebharat
We got rejected too, Email came at 10.25 EST. We will definitely try again,
Our product simplifies immigration. www.ezvsa.com

------
rahamohebbi
We just got an answer from YC and we are not selected. :( I guess we will try
next year!

~~~
sstradling
Me too. Just need to keep building. :-)

------
Daniiil
Good luck guys! Would be nice to know who would be invited - please share the
news!

------
amandala
Rejected. Was very confidant about an interview so I'm pretty taken back.

------
Anastasiia
Got rejected. Is there any way to change their decision?

~~~
bumblebritches5
They deleted my application, messages from Kevin, everything. they REALLY
don't want us asking for feedback...

Honestly they way they handle the rejection letters feels like a sucker punch
in the face, I get them not wanting to spend a lot of time on it but damn.

------
asadlionpk
12 more hours at max

------
henlight14
Excited to see the results and wish you all luck.

------
traveltrousers
Rejection just came in.... onto HAXLR8R then! :)

------
leeraj
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

------
namsu22
In Atlanta... Just got our rejection notice.

------
salah49
Anyone who dint receive an email yet?

~~~
pykay15
I haven't received an email yet. I've been checking just about every minute. I
was always under the impression that the emails were sent out all at once.

~~~
rywalker
I'm guessing they sent obvious yes's and obvious no's already, and now they're
going through the bubble teams.

------
Rish10yh
nothing till now..anyone else in same situation..no email ? ( we were late
submission)

~~~
itsibi
Same here

~~~
Rish10yh
were you late submission too ?

~~~
aaporainamo
have you got an answer?

~~~
Rish10yh
No

~~~
itsibi
still nothing

------
whooptodo
whoop whoop big day today! Do it to it! It`s like waiting for the i in bingo

------
gritcart
Yes. rejected. We forge on.

------
professionis
i truly hope if they say a date, they can send it out first thing in that
day's morning. it is more rational to do that instead of dragging this all
day. Or instead say a specific time. There really seems no reason to drag
this.

------
jskrn
Rejection @ 20:23 PT.

------
hebe
Congrats zobreus!!!

------
bumblebritches5
I'm so nervous

~~~
insidelook
Whatever happens, it happens for good. Have faith and keep working towards
your goal. No matter what if you come this far I can guarantee you all guys
will make it big with or without YC's help, so keep smiling and working hard.

~~~
msellout
"Best of all possible worlds."

------
professionis
got rejection a couple of minutes ago...

------
hebe
I haven't

------
Rish10yh
nothing yet for us.

